# General > Farming & Crofting >  UPPER  DOUNREAY REAL GOOD HORSE HAY... . CALL FOR DETAILS   be quick...

## summer2008

*good quality hay large 4x4 rolls. perfect for equestrian use ect. 
free dry storage till collection. 
call 07956217552 6am-3pm*

----------


## summer2008

*​still a few left call 07956217552 6am-3pm.*

----------


## summer2008

*​07956217552 6am-3pm    thanks.*

----------


## summer2008

*£30 A BALE EQUESTRIAN OR FARM .....FREE DRY STORAGE TILL JUNE. 
DELIVERY AVAILABLE..
REDUCED PRICE FOR LARGE AMOUNTS. 
call 07956217552 6am-3pm.*

----------


## summer2008

*​07956217552 6am-3pm...*

----------

